

George Lucas Just Made $4 Billion Without Any VC Money - jpdoctor
http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-ticker/george-lucas-just-made-4-billion-without-vc-213535737.html

======
mikeryan
Oh please,

The movie industry may not call them VC's but George Lucas didn't make Star
Wars out of his own pocket money. It took a crap ton of investment money for
him to become successful.

------
caps
Article doesn't mention the obvious one either - he didn't do with an exit
strategy in mind, or necessarily to make a pile of cash, just to do what he
loved.

------
loceng
He kind of was leading technological development for a whole industry, too.
Well deserved.

------
001sky
This is one of those articles that deserves a middlebrow dismissal. =/

